# Period pains so soon



## Miss Daisy (May 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I've been lurking for a long time on this board - 4 years to be precise! 

I have just had my FOURTH frozen embryo transfer.  3 embryos were transferred last Weds and I have already got pains/aching.  This has happened on the previous three cycles which both ended up as BFN althoguh the pains on the first FET started about 7 days after the transfer.  It's really hard to feel positive when this happens.  I wouldn't say I actually have pains, just mainly aching, but as usual, just like AF is on her way. This will probably happen now until the pregnancy test.

How normal is it to get pains so early? I feel so negative, like this is never going to work.  My next option would be a fresh cycle, but given that I got OHSS last time and all my frozen embryos have accounted to nothing, I am not sure its worth bothering anymore.

xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

for you miss dasie

Reading other posts I think it is perfectly natural to have pains so soon. I am exactly the same as you. I had et on oct 9 and have had pains on off since them. Some days continually other days not at all. It is soooo hard not to think the worst when you have had a BFN before and I know what you are going through. You cant help but fear the worst but please be strong. Loads of people hope for pians because it means something is happening. It CAN be a GOOD sign. Honest.

   to you 
Liz XXX


----------



## Miss Daisy (May 30, 2006)

Thank you Liz, I am sorry you are also going through the same thing.  You are right, some days it seems like all day, other days, its on and off and most of the time its just a period "ache" and achy legs (this is SO like just before my period).  You must be due to take your test soon, so I wish you all the luck in the world and hope its positive.

I keep trying to be positive and thinking "its the drugs", "its a good sign" but its hard when so many times its failed with the exact same symptoms. Only 9 more days of torture to go !!  

Wishing you luck  
Miss D.


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

gd luck girls 
we ad et 2day so our 2ww begins


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi girls  

Hoping for some advice really!  Just had our last 2 embies put back
today but have feeling period type pains ever since & feeling full of
wind. Is this normal, I'm panicking already, gotd help me for the next 
2 weeks

Bevvers x


----------



## Miss Daisy (May 30, 2006)

it is pure hell on earth the 2WW that is for sure.  The wind could be from progesterone pessaries if you are taking them - its very common. The period pains also seem to be, but it doesnt make it any the easier to cope with them.  From my experience they have only meant bad news, but lots of people have them and its good news.  I pretty much have had them on and off since we had our last 3 frosties put back in. Personally, I think being given drugs to knock yourself out for two weeks is the best way of coping !!!!! Being conscious is not good....!!!

Good luck
x


----------



## mand103 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi I feel exactly the same as you.  I had OHSS on my first attempt 2 years ago and ended up with 14 frozen embryos.  I had FET last week after they defrosted 6, 2 didn't survive thawing, 2 were fragmented and 2 looked perfect.  i am waiting for a result next week, but keep getting aching down below, but have had no spotting.  Did you have a drug cycle? or a natural cycle?
i am feeling aweful with all these hormones in my body.  If this is negative again, i really don't know what i will do, i am 36 after Christmas and if it means trying to save £4000, god only know's how long it will take to save this amount.  And if i have another ICSI cycle, will i get OHSS again, what are the chances of this.  i feel like i have been let down as i never had the change of fresh embryo's.  All i can say is i know how you feel, Good Luck.

Mandy x


----------

